# Festplatte wird kleiner erkannt als sie ist



## JojoS (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab gerade eine die 2te Festplatte in meinem PC ausgetauscht, weil sie kaputt war.
Ich habe jetzt ne IBM mit 120 GB hinein, die gleiche wie die erste die ohne probleme läuft.
die 2te neue läuft ja an sich auch wird aber vom Bios mit nur 31,4 GB erkannt.
Warum
Jemand ne Idee.
Danke für eure Tipps.

MfG

Jojo


----------



## server (26. Februar 2004)

Wie groß ist sie in Windows?


----------



## JojoS (26. Februar 2004)

na genauso groß wie ich sie Partitionieren musste und die mögliche Partition wurde mir vom Windows 2000 setup mit 32 GB angezeigt.


----------



## Tim C. (26. Februar 2004)

Fahr mal ein BIOS Update für dein Mainboard. Das sollte das Problem eigentlich beheben.


----------



## jerrymore (27. Februar 2004)

Überprüfe aber erst mal die Jumperstellung der Festplatte bevor du das BIOS Update machst. Es sind oft die einfachen Dinge im Leben 

lg, jerrymore


----------



## JojoS (27. Februar 2004)

Jumper Einstellung ist Slave.


----------



## danube (29. Februar 2004)

Ich glaube er meint du solltest mal schauen ob du die Festplatte nicht auf 31 GB gejumpert hast! Das ist nämlich bei den neuen Festplatten möglich, schau mal in die Anleitung


----------



## JojoS (29. Februar 2004)

Jup, habs jetzt geschafft, lag an den Jumpern


----------

